# 5th Edition Is No More Officially



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

5th edition rulebooks can no longer be bought online. They also have been removed from stores. You can still get AOBR though.


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

when is 6th gen coming out? do you know if Tau are getting a new one soon too? where do we find this info at?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

asianavatar said:


> 5th edition rulebooks can no longer be bought online. They also have been removed from stores. You can still get AOBR though.


Yup, they went off the GW website back on the 27th. Searching for them then clicking on the rulebook gets you sent to the front page instead.



Warlord_Winters said:


> when is 6th gen coming out? do you know if Tau are getting a new one soon too? where do we find this info at?


Around the 14th of July if rumors hold true, no we don't but it's doubtful because the source of the Tau release rumor admitted to making rumors up and has been discreditted, and you could try Google for the last one or this very forum.


----------



## Uncle Nurgle (Jun 26, 2008)

30th of June for the rulebook


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Uncle Nurgle said:


> 30th of June for the rulebook


Is this confirmed, or more speculation?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

That explains why I couldn't find them on the store yesterday. . . Thought I was just being stoopid!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Not sure about the date as some people mentioned mid july, the 14th. Its a safe bet that GW will release it before the end of July though as given their past history, they like to get new rulebooks out in time for the school summer holidays here in the UK.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Not sure about the date as some people mentioned mid july, the 14th. Its a safe bet that GW will release it before the end of July though as given their past history, they like to get new rulebooks out in time for the school summer holidays here in the UK.


I've heard 30 June as well (even some claims of 2 June!) so 14 July (which was the first date I heard) seems like a safe "no later than" date. We'll know for sure once GW starts counting down to release or puts the preorders up.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Saying this when the necrons were coming up to being updated, they stopped stocking them in store in about July last year, and it was another good few months before it was released


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Big difference between models and the rulebook for the whole game though.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

And it coincides beautifully with the price hike


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

scscofield said:


> Big difference between models and the rulebook for the whole game though.


QFT

July is when this is being released, it is pretty much common knowledge at this stage.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

If July is the release date, June 30 might be official announcement with countdown to preorders and than store release following soon after.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Warlord_Winters said:


> when is 6th gen coming out?


as mentioned by a good few july



Warlord_Winters said:


> do you know if Tau are getting a new one soon too?


first half of next year


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Well if there is anything new there will be the GW advance orders on Saturday 23rd June 0001 hours UK Time.

White Dwarf is out also on the 23rd June and with GW currently policy any new advance orders will be store a week later from the published date shown.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> That explains why I couldn't find them on the store yesterday. . . Thought I was just being stoopid!


 Wouldn't be the first time :grin:
Anyways I think Tau will come out AFTER the proposed Chaos codex, & even maybe dark angels, but these are my opinions


----------



## Black Legionare (Mar 26, 2011)

Bindi Baji, could you tell us when the Chaos Codex is going to be released?


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Archaon18 said:


> Wouldn't be the first time :grin:
> Anyways I think Tau will come out AFTER the proposed Chaos codex, & even maybe dark angels, but these are my opinions


I don't know man, I'm just not sure i see Tau getting a codex before the guys on the paint set  not that couldn't use one too. Course with GW who knows, if it's broken they can update it 13 years later and its all hugs again. Right Dark Eldar?


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

when i asked my local gw manager about the 6th edition rumour, first his eyes widened then he hesitated and then played dumb with me saying that hes never heard of any such rumour and he told me that heresy online was full of lies


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

TechPr1est said:


> when i asked my local gw manager about the 6th edition rumour, first his eyes widened then he hesitated and then played dumb with me saying that hes never heard of any such rumour and he told me that heresy online was full of lies


Burn the Heretic! :crazy:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

TechPr1est said:


> when i asked my local gw manager about the 6th edition rumour, first his eyes widened then he hesitated and then played dumb with me saying that hes never heard of any such rumour and he told me that heresy online was full of lies


He was obviously misinformed as we are full of heretics, not liars. And most of our information is conjecture or collected from other sources and thus not out lies if they are lies. Either way it's hard to claim 6th ISN'T coming when they stop selling the rulebook for 5th.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

I wonder what they plan to do with all those unsold 5th edition rule books....

And what happens to the Black Reach box-set now?

that comes with the 5th ed rules... have they stopped selling that in stores?


----------



## washout77 (May 26, 2012)

Having literally JUST bought AoBR this is a bit irritating. I should have seen it coming though, I blame myself. Oh well, I will end up needing to pick up the new edition BRB anyway so....


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

TechPr1est said:


> when i asked my local gw manager about the 6th edition rumour, first his eyes widened then he hesitated and then played dumb with me saying that hes never heard of any such rumour and he told me that heresy online was full of lies


That's exactly how the ones here react, this is how our conversation played out

*just randomly talking about Tau*
Me: Have you heard anything about a new Tau Cod-
GW: Nope, We don't know anything about anything

Then he walked away


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

TechPr1est said:


> when i asked my local gw manager about the 6th edition rumour, first his eyes widened then he hesitated and then played dumb with me saying that hes never heard of any such rumour and he told me that heresy online was full of lies


 
"damn, he knows...what? are you sure? there's to many people...right no witnesses, it will be done my lord"


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

washout77 said:


> Having literally JUST bought AoBR this is a bit irritating. I should have seen it coming though, I blame myself. Oh well, I will end up needing to pick up the new edition BRB anyway so....



Fortunately for my I can get my wife to get my daughter to buy for me the new BRB for Fathers Day (YAY!)

that will be the big-book please with hard cover - most thanks =D


_I knew these kids would be good for something =)_


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, like last october, the day before crons were announced

Me ~"So, necrons next month apparently"

GW Staffer ~"Nope, we won't see any new necrons before march anyway"

*24 Hours later*

Phone rings , i answer, the Same GW staffer on the phone "Hey! Have your heard that Necrons are being updated, we are having an in store event to celebrate!!"

:so_happy:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

So then the question is, how much is it that the staffers are playing dumb and how much is just ignorance?

I know from both having worked at a flgs and for a big box chain later on, that the people on the front lines _Never _know what's coming. . . .


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> So then the question is, how much is it that the staffers are playing dumb and how much is just ignorance?
> 
> I know from both having worked at a flgs and for a box box chain later on, that the people on the front lines _Never _know what's coming. . . .


 
I just wish i new so i can decide if i need to wait a while or if i can get started building my army now


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Zetronus said:


> I wonder what they plan to do with all those unsold 5th edition rule books....
> 
> And what happens to the Black Reach box-set now?
> 
> that comes with the 5th ed rules... have they stopped selling that in stores?


The books fuel a large fire/BBQ session and they keep selling Blackreach? I suspect until they announce anything at least, sure it has a BRB but there is the mini's in it too that should still be worth something if you play those armies.



washout77 said:


> Having literally JUST bought AoBR this is a bit irritating. I should have seen it coming though, I blame myself. Oh well, I will end up needing to pick up the new edition BRB anyway so....


Welcome to the world of Games Workshop games!!! :yahoo:

Though if you plan on playing Marines or Orks the AoBR box mini's are still a pretty good deal minus the lack of weapon options. If not, I could always use a few good Marines :grin: Unfortunately GW does this sort of thing all the time. I've held off on buying anything to see if a DA codex comes out, till it does there isn't much incentive to throw money at them for me...less an edition comes out. Get that at least.

At least I would assume they want to sell AoRB sets badly now. You can go all Fahrenheit 451 on the BRB's but the plastic mini's might be harder to recycle/get rid of.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

washout77 said:


> Having literally JUST bought AoBR this is a bit irritating. I should have seen it coming though, I blame myself. Oh well, I will end up needing to pick up the new edition BRB anyway so....


Dude, you still got over $300 of minis for 100 bucks. Just pawn that rule book on ebay for like $10. You're winning anyway.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Karyudo-DS said:


> At least I would assume they want to sell AoRB sets badly now. You can go all Fahrenheit 451 on the BRB's but the plastic mini's might be harder to recycle/get rid of.


not really the AoRB was designed as an introduction, they can sell it right up until the new book is released and technically as it is a stand alone game they could sell it beyond that, the new edition isnt gonna be that drastically different anyway, even if some of the rumored new stuff gets in the basics are not going to alter that much.

besides i think they will have already started to run down the stock. ready for the new version in september


----------



## washout77 (May 26, 2012)

Wax said:


> Dude, you still got over $300 of minis for 100 bucks. Just pawn that rule book on ebay for like $10. You're winning anyway.


$300? Really? These are like the cheaper, plastic snap models that have much less detail than the normal models. The quality on these things is quite crap, but I have seen worse. I could see how everything could be worth the $60 but $100....


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

washout77 said:


> $300? Really? These are like the cheaper, plastic snap models that have much less detail than the normal models. The quality on these things is quite crap, but I have seen worse. I could see how everything could be worth the $60 but $100....


I don't know which set you brought but I thought the AoBR minis were excellent. well detailed and it's a great price. Plus it's the only place you'll get a dreadnought with a multimelta...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Plus it's the only place you'll get a dreadnought with a multimelta...


I would still like to spend some time in a dark alley with the twat who made that decision


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> I would still like to spend some time in a dark alley with the twat who made that decision


Please keep your sexual exploits to yourself


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> I don't know which set you brought but I thought the AoBR minis were excellent. well detailed and it's a great price. Plus it's the only place you'll get a dreadnought with a multimelta...


Very true the AoBR set is actually more detailed than the actual multipart glue together models in many ways.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

AoBR will likely be dead the moment the new rules hit the shelves, as the new "Dropsite Where Dark Angels Fight Chaos Cultists" will replace it.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Creon said:


> AoBR will likely be dead the moment the new rules hit the shelves, as the new "Dropsite Where Dark Angels Fight Chaos Cultists" will replace it.


Nope. AoBR will continue to be sold until the new starter set is released, sometime around October. Yes, the rule book won't be worth much; but as stated previously it will still be an amazing deal for anyone who wants a ton to SM/Orks.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> not really the AoRB was designed as an introduction, they can sell it right up until the new book is released and technically as it is a stand alone game they could sell it beyond that, the new edition isnt gonna be that drastically different anyway, even if some of the rumored new stuff gets in the basics are not going to alter that much.


That's basically what I said yes. While I haven't seen the rulebook and thus have no idea what's altered that's great news. My point though that stand alone or not it might cause some slight confusion sitting next to a 6th ed BRB or starter. I mean sure it might be similar, just hope if any exist that they're labeled or something. 



washout77 said:


> $300? Really? These are like the cheaper, plastic snap models that have much less detail than the normal models. The quality on these things is quite crap, but I have seen worse. I could see how everything could be worth the $60 but $100....


I've seen worse sold for $60. You get a BRB and two small armies worth of units that can legally be used in the game GW doesn't sell by quality or most of the finecast would be half the price it is now (some of it's great, some terrible) but more or less by the unit itself and MOST of AoBR is good quality, minus options of course. A drill later, some paint etc, and I use AoBR mini's with my army now and then and they don't stick out.



bitsandkits said:


> Very true the AoBR set is actually more detailed than the actual multipart glue together models in many ways.


The dreadnaught not being one of those ways. Though it still looks good in good hands comparatively.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Karyudo-DS said:


> A drill later, some paint etc, and I use AoBR mini's with my army now and then and they don't stick out.


I've got AoBR minis in my wolves armies but no one has ever gone "ah the AoBR sergeant, he makes your army look shit" :laugh: The minis in the box are some of teh best plastics GW have ever produced, and certainly more dynamic


----------



## washout77 (May 26, 2012)

I wasn't really regarding looks per say, I know they look really detailed, it's more of how they feel. I have seen my friends armies, and this one, and mine just feel really cheap compared to his. Likely reasons behind that, but still. AoBR will likely be dead by the time 6th reaches shelves, basics will stay but some things it uses will be obsolete. I will use it to train, but of course I will pick up the new rules when I buy my IG army.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, i do find the fell of the AoBR marines to be less pleasing. I enjoy fondling my space marines, but fongling the AoBR marines just feels wrong.


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

what about them is diffrent, the pics i saw the look the same as regular SM  i guess i just can't see detail as good as i thought


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Warlord_Winters said:


> what about them is diffrent, the pics i saw the look the same as regular SM  i guess i just can't see detail as good as i thought


SM Tactical Squad box is a multi-part kit.

AoBR Tactical Marines are in three pieces. (Body, Pack, Gun)

Thats it.

Thay look practically the same and detract nothing from the overall look of an army, even when side by side with the Multi-Part Marines.

Alice


----------



## Groedius (May 9, 2011)

Hey guys just wanted to give my 2 cents on when i believe the new book will come out. I believe it will be before July 14th because on the 15th July they have put on a small 1 day tournament at warhammer world nottingham - seems like an ideal way to break in the new rules in preperation for the throne of skulls 2 weeks later. Also on the 14th of July there is the design studio open day at warhammer world which im guessing will be answering questions on 6th edition. I would have assumed it would probably come out atleast around 2 weeks before July 15th. 

Also the rumour for the new box set is supposedly Dark angels Vs chaos. Supposedly it will also be the only way to get an new plastic belial model for Dark angels.


EDIT

1 other thing I was recently told is that White Dwarf comes out 1 week earlier in Spain. So we shuld be able to find out on June 16th.


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

Groedius said:


> Hey guys just wanted to give my 2 cents on when i believe the new book will come out. I believe it will be before July 14th because on the 15th July they have put on a small 1 day tournament at warhammer world nottingham - seems like an ideal way to break in the new rules in preperation for the throne of skulls 2 weeks later. Also on the 14th of July there is the design studio open day at warhammer world which im guessing will be answering questions on 6th edition. I would have assumed it would probably come out atleast around 2 weeks before July 15th.
> 
> Also the rumour for the new box set is supposedly Dark angels Vs chaos. Supposedly it will also be the only way to get an new plastic belial model for Dark angels.
> 
> ...


 
there's people that buy the starter sets and sell the races and squads seperatly on eBay, so you might be able to get the Belial for $15-$25, or possibly more if that's the only way to get one


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

i never liked the aobr marines but i thought the orks where ok i guess and i wish the made deffkoptas as a multipart plastic kit

looking forward to 16th june


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> I've got AoBR minis in my wolves armies but no one has ever gone "ah the AoBR sergeant, he makes your army look shit" :laugh: The minis in the box are some of teh best plastics GW have ever produced, and certainly more dynamic


I use the tacticals and the Terminators with DW parts on them. I mean aside from the pose they seem to share they look great. I don't ever use the sergeant much though, poor guy. I either bring one with a power fist or use one of the robed vet models. 



washout77 said:


> I wasn't really regarding looks per say, I know they look really detailed, it's more of how they feel. I have seen my friends armies, and this one, and mine just feel really cheap compared to his. Likely reasons behind that, but still. AoBR will likely be dead by the time 6th reaches shelves, basics will stay but some things it uses will be obsolete. I will use it to train, but of course I will pick up the new rules when I buy my IG army.


Yeah the details are good on most of the models but I think I know what you mean. They are different. I'd consider buying a set if I wanted to expand on those models though I might have to many tacticals for DA already...not sure.



Groedius said:


> Hey guys just wanted to give my 2 cents on when i believe the new book will come out. I believe it will be before July 14th because on the 15th July they have put on a small 1 day tournament at warhammer world nottingham - seems like an ideal way to break in the new rules in preperation for the throne of skulls 2 weeks later. Also on the 14th of July there is the design studio open day at warhammer world which im guessing will be answering questions on 6th edition. I would have assumed it would probably come out atleast around 2 weeks before July 15th.
> 
> Also the rumour for the new box set is supposedly Dark angels Vs chaos. Supposedly it will also be the only way to get an new plastic belial model for Dark angels.
> 
> ...


Thought they didn't like using new rules the next day. Does seem like a good time to do it though. Far as the box set, yes I've seen that rumor on here somewhere. Might pick it up if it's got the right units just because.

Though someone said the commander was a generic DW Commander instead of Belial which isn't in the current codex though if it's actually Belial it would be stupid to only be in that set. I guess it's an everyone-buy-this type of set but I don't get having a model only in that set unless it's more complex than AoBR.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Hmmmmm

the new box set will have the new 6th edition rules...... 

so that would be a save there and I get some models.... pass on the belial and CSM models would leave me with yet another tactical squad, Terminator Squad and possibly another dreaddy =D

lets hope the new box-set price point is competative =D


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Just goes to show you can't trust GW sales rep who told the owner of my flgs that every army would get a 5th ed codex before 6th.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Arcane said:


> Just goes to show you can't trust GW sales rep who told the owner of my flgs that every army would get a 5th ed codex before 6th.


I have worked with hundreds of sales reps in various jobs over the years and i have yet to meet one who you can trust what they say,they are terrible at paper work too.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

All sales people I've ever met are the same... They'll talk up anything, promise you the world etc, but 99% of everything they say is utter bull.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Arcane said:


> Just goes to show you can't trust GW sales rep who told the owner of my flgs that every army would get a 5th ed codex before 6th.


Probably just a case of optimism over realism


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I really think they planned to update all codexes before the upgrade, they just failed.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Thing is they never publicly announced any plan far as I know. I just remember rumors around here suggesting that everyone would get a codex update. Which is complete crap when it took DE 13 years to get an update (?) that suddenly GW would suddenly getgup to speed on providing edition specific books.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey, if teh rumours were true, GW have been spreading dis-information within their own ranks in a bid to see who says what, so maybe those sales reps were told one thing and the reality was completely different.... we'll never know


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Thing is they never publicly announced any plan far as I know. I just remember rumors around here suggesting that everyone would get a codex update. Which is complete crap when it took DE 13 years to get an update (?) that suddenly GW would suddenly getgup to speed on providing edition specific books.


To GW's credit they did crank out a suprising number of books in a short time. Vanilla Marines, Imperial Guard, Blood Angels, Tyranids, Space Wolves, Dark Eldar, Grey Knights, Necrons, and Sisters of Battle (sort of...we'll call that half an update to be fair). That means that out of the 14 books available they gave us 8.5, leaving only 5.5 left untouched (though two (Black Templar and Dark Angels) got a pretty solid errata that brought them to being pretty close to 5th edition compatible). For GW that's a lot of books to update considering they also had to support Fantasy (which switched editions recently and has started putting out books and armies as well), Lord of the Rings (which got a massive overhaul recently). So while they didn't updated everything I think they are making a considerable effort to try and do so.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Knowing the internal workings, sales reps and Trade aren't told squat from inside the Studio. They go on what the stores and managers are told, with maybe a couple more months notice. 

Even internal Studio departments don't know beyond a two-three year window. So saying something like "all codeces will get an upgrade" was always wishful thinking. 

The stores don't know beyond 6 months, if they're extremely lucky. Usually it's about 2 months, sometimes only a week. Trade don't know any better. Anyone from Trade saying otherwise is having you on.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Zion said:


> To GW's credit they did crank out a suprising number of books in a short time. Vanilla Marines, Imperial Guard, Blood Angels, Tyranids, Space Wolves, Dark Eldar, Grey Knights, Necrons, and Sisters of Battle (sort of...we'll call that half an update to be fair). That means that out of the 14 books available they gave us 8.5, leaving only 5.5 left untouched (though two (Black Templar and Dark Angels) got a pretty solid errata that brought them to being pretty close to 5th edition compatible). For GW that's a lot of books to update considering they also had to support Fantasy (which switched editions recently and has started putting out books and armies as well), Lord of the Rings (which got a massive overhaul recently). So while they didn't updated everything I think they are making a considerable effort to try and do so.


Funny part is they may have updated a lot but neither of my armies were affected. Though the DA FAQ update was nice but they could have fixed pricing etc. The codex was already compatible, it just lagged behind C:SM in inexplicable ways that it still does. I guess the upside is is they keep up the pace I should get my book updates soonish...since there aren't many left to update! :laugh:

I don't play LotR or Fantasy so those updates haven't really been on my radar but I've noticed they've been busy. I was thinking though if you have armies in a line that have WD codex's, or sitting around a decade before an update that a codex per edition never felt probable.


----------

